# peculiar network/samba problem [SOLVED]

## albright

Presumably because of some "upgrade" when I emerged uDa world,

I found I couldn't print to the samba printer share in the local

network.

cups reports this error:

```
/usr/libexec/cups/backend/smb failed
```

Smbd and nmbd are running, but here is what is strange:

If I do smbclient -L local host I get the normal output.

If I do smbclient -L gothmog (that's the name of the

computer - it was pretty powerful when I got it, but

I digress ...) I get this:

```
timeout connecting to 192.168.0.5:445

timeout connecting to 192.168.0.5:139

Error connecting to 192.168.0.5 (Operation already in progress)

Connection to 192.168.0.5 failed (Error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
```

Even more strange, if I do ping localhost, I get the normal

response.

But ping gothmog times out with no response.

From other computers, smbclient -L gothmog returns

a normal response.

The hostname is set properly so far as I can tell.

There is some kind of internal network problem but I am

at a loss what it could be ... (btw, this is an amd64

architecture)

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Normally, I'd say your error looks like it's because of hosts-allow and hosts-deny problems in your etc/samba/smb.conf, or problems in your /etc/hosts file. However, because this is all happening after you updated, you might want to just give revdep-rebuild a go before you mess with those files. 

When the great gnutls-2.2.2 update hit me, one of the packages that got nuked on my system was samba. I had to rebuild it, kde-base, and about ten other programs to get back to normal. If the great gnutls-2.2.2 update hit you at the same time as the great update of 3-25-08, I can only imagine the havoc that reeked on your system.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## albright

yeah, I had already run revdep-rebuild after the gnutls

business ...

But the problem turned out to be an iptables rule

The old rule was this:

```
-A INPUT -s 127.0.0.0/8 -d 127.0.0.0/8 -i lo -j ACCEPT
```

replacing the above with the simpler:

```
-A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT
```

solved my problem.

But the original rule worked until very recently - I wonder what

changed and where   :Confused: 

----------

## Hu

Traffic sent from the local machine to itself always arrives on interface lo, but retains the IP addresses you would expect from connecting to 192.168.0.x.  You probably changed name resolution so that gothmog resolved to a 192.168.0.x IP address instead of 127.0.0.1, or perhaps you removed an iptables rule which was permitting the traffic when it arrived on 192.168.0.x.

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> You probably changed name resolution so that gothmog resolved to a 192.168.0.x IP address instead of 127.0.0.1, or perhaps you removed an iptables rule which was permitting the traffic when it arrived on 192.168.0.x.

 

Thanks for the information ... but I personally changed NOTHING. 

I figure that **emerge** changed whatever changed. Truly, 

networking is one of the dark arts ...   :Smile: 

----------

